# What the heck is "Knoxall??"



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Dec 17, 2004)

I have a few prescription bottles with "Knoxall" embossed on the base. Just what was it?? was it a medicine, or the glassmaker, or what? I DUNNO!!!

  Sorry if this is an obvoius question for those of you who know, but since I'm not going to the dance at my school (crush isn't coming[]) I got nothin' to do do but sit here and post.

     Thanx[]


----------



## diggerjeff (Dec 18, 2004)

i belive knoxall was a treatment for v.d.  i have dug a few in my time and some i find with a glass applicator rod inside. they are usually clear glass.


----------

